# Uferwallkuppe



## Burkhard (10. Feb. 2008)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe hier schon tolle Sachen gelesen,gesehen und bewundert. Das hat  mir sehr gefallen und unterstützt  meine Teichplanung ganz enorm. 
Nur eines macht  mir noch ein bischen Kummer......das wäre die Uferwallkuppe.

Wie hoch muß oder soll die Uferwallkuppe sein ?  
Ein Eintrag von Nährstoffen aus dem Ufergraben in den eigentlichen Teich muß ja unter allen Umständen vermieden werden. Man spricht von einer angemessenen Höhe im Zentimeterbereich. Was genau könnte  damit gemeint sein.....
3  oder 10 cm ...oder wie oder was ?
Zusatz : Ist es ratsam,eine dünne Sandschicht über der Ufermatte im Uferwallkuppenbereich aufzutragen. Soll theoretisch den Anwuchs  von Pflanzen unterstützen.Herzlichen Dank schon jetzt....

VG Burkhard  

Anbei eine Skizze zur  Verdeutlichung.


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Burkhard.

Schau mal hier, da hatte ich schon mal was dazu geschrieben.

Substrat würde ich überall auftragen - allerdings ist es fraglich, wie gut reiner Sand dort hält, wenn selbst eingeschlemmte "Lehm-Sand-Pampe" samt Samen durch einen Gewitterguß wieder im Teich landen kann.
Bei mir hats den Sand immer wieder aus der Ufermatte ausgespült. :?

Zum Thema Ufermatte/Ufergraben (Du baust also mit NG?) wurde hier schon ab und an etwas geschrieben. Auch die Fachbeiträge beziehen sich zum Teil auf dieses "System".


----------



## Burkhard (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Herzlichen Dank Anett,

Dein Beitrag hat  mir sehr geholfen  
Nun muß ich  mal sehen,wie der Sand samt Sämereien im Uferwallkuppenbereich 
in der Anwachsphase zu schützen ist. Vielleicht ist es ja gar  nicht notwendig,weil die Pflanzen  auch selbständig  eine Überwucherung anstreben.......Schaun wir mal  

VG, Burkhard.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*



			
				Burkhard schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank Anett,
> 
> Dein Beitrag hat  mir sehr geholfen
> Nun muß ich  mal sehen,wie der Sand samt Sämereien im Uferwallkuppenbereich
> ...



Ich würde ein lemiges Sandgemisch herstellen, die Ufersaat untermischen, dann die Ufermatte damit einreiben und mit dünner Abdeckfolie (mit ein paar Steinen beschwert) abdecken bis sie gekeimt hat.

Das eingeriebene Gemisch hat auch den Vorteil das die Ufermatte eine bessere Saugwirkung hat.

Axel


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hi,

ich nochmal.

Wenn Du mit NG baust, oder nur nach deren Prinzip.... evtl. lohnt sich die Anschaffung der Bauanleitungen?!
Soweit mir bekannt, empfiehlt NG (für alle, die damit nichts anfangen können NG=naturagart) eine Abdeckung des Uferwalls mit Vlies, um solch ein Ausschwemmen zu verhindern.
Es gab schon genug Leute, die sich das gespart haben und dann die Samen im Graben und Teich hatten. 
Aber von dort erobern die Pflanzen auch "irgendwann" die Kuppe.
Die Entscheidung, Risiko ja-nein, kann Dir sowieso keiner abnehmen. 

P.S.:
Bau die Kuppe nicht zu schmal - sonst ärgerst Du Dich später bei den anfallenden Pflegearbeiten nur, weil Du nicht bequem darauf stehen kannst.


----------



## Burkhard (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ein lemiges Sandgemisch herstellen, die Ufersaat untermischen, dann die Ufermatte damit einreiben und mit dünner Abdeckfolie (mit ein paar Steinen beschwert) abdecken bis sie gekeimt hat.
> 
> Das eingeriebene Gemisch hat auch den Vorteil das die Ufermatte eine bessere Saugwirkung hat.
> 
> Axel




Ich Dank Dir Axel. Das hört sich wirklich gut an. Gleich aufschreib.... 
VG, Burkhard.


----------



## Burkhard (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich nochmal.
> 
> ...



Ich  muß  mal sehen,wo ich diese oder ähnliche Ufermatten herkriege.Da hats ja viele Möglichkeiten.
Interessant ,die Idee mit der Vliesabdeckung.Das lese ich  zum ersten mal.
Den Uferwall will ich  mit einem Magerbeton ausformen und 20-30 cm breit machen.Da sollte es mit der Steherei klappen.... 

Vielen Dank, Anette.


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hi,

das mit der Vliesabdeckung funktioniert prima. Die Keime haben Luft und können das Vlies anheben, die Saat wird durch den starken Regen nicht weggespült. Würde ich auf jeden Fall (wieder) machen.


----------



## Burkhard (11. Feb. 2008)

*Uferwallkuppe-nachgehakt*

Liebe Teichler,

Komme schon wieder nicht richtig weiter mit meiner Planung. Der Teich soll auf einer   Wiese angelegt werden. Der Untergrund, (Mutterboden 50 cm ) ist  recht trittfest und darunter  kommt schöner gelber Sand.

Meine Frage : Muß die Grasnarbe auch unterhalb der Uferwallkuppe abgetragen werden ?

Die Uferwallkuppe soll aus einer leichten Sand/Betonmischung angelegt werden.
Ich habe die Befürchtung,daß Grasreste und Wurzeln zusammensacken und Dellen bilden. Kann  da jemand über ähnliche Erfahrungen berichten ?
Leider nichts gefunden bisher,sorry...... 

Für Rat und Tat sehr dankbar  bin......:beeten 

Lieben Gruß , Burkhard.


----------



## Burkhard (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Danke blumenelse..... 

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## axel (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Burkhard !

Ich hab meinen Uferwall erst ne Schicht Magerbeton dann Karnikeldraht darüber und dann wieder ne Schicht Magerbeton . Da soll ein reißen des Betons verhindern . 
Ich geh sogar noch auf dem Uferwall spazieren . 
Habe ja noch nicht das Sand/ Lehm/ Samengemisch aufgetragen. 
Das mit dem Fließ werd ich auch machen . 
Ufermatte hab ich bei Ebay günstig bekommen .

Gruß  axel


----------



## axel (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe-nachgehakt*

Hallo Burkhard !

Nichts unter dem Magerbeton lassen was verotten kann . Das gibt dann Hohlräume. Dann lieber Gras runter und wieder Erde drauf und schön verdichten so gut wie es geht ! 
Ich hab den Uferwall mit einer Holzschablone abgezogen um die Form zu haben.
Genau so hab ich auch eine Holzschablone zum Beton abziehen gehabt !.

Gruß 

axel


----------



## sternhausen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Burkhard
Bezüglich der Höhe des Uferwalls würde ich dir empfehlen diesen um ca 3 - 5 cm höher zu machen als der max. Wasserstand im Teich sein wird.
Bei dieser Höhe funktioniert die Sogwirkung der Ufematte perfekt.
Das wichtigste aber ist das der äussere Rand des Ufergrabens auf jedenfall niedriger als der Uferwall sein muß.
Dadurch wird sichergestellt das bei extremen Niederschlägen das zuviel an Wasser in das Teichumfeld und keinesfalls in den Teich gelangen darf.
Zu der oberen Breite der Uferwallkuppe würde ich dir auf Grund eigener Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall zu mindestens 30 cm raten.
Bezüglich einschlämmen kann ich mich nur den anderen Teichianeren anschliesen.
Sand lehm Gemisch  und anschliesend mit lichtdurchlässigen Vlies abdecken.
Viel Spass
Sternhausen


----------



## laolamia (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe-nachgehakt*

hallo!

wie mein vorredner schon sagte, machst gleich richtig 
du aergerst dich nur wenn sich der uferwall um einige cm setzt, dann wird dein teich mit naehrstoffen aus dem ufergraben gespeist.


mfg
marco


----------



## sternhausen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe-nachgehakt*

Hallo Burkhard
Ein Grundsatz beim Teichbau ist ,überall wo Teichfolie raufkommt alles was vermodern kann dazu gehören auch Grasnarben und Mutterboden, muss entfernt werden.
Ausserdem ist es Wichtig den Uferwall sorgfältig zu verdichten.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Joachim (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe-nachgehakt*

@Burkhard
Bitte nicht für jede neue Frage zum eigentlich gleichen Thema (Uferwallkuppe) ein neues Thema eröffnen - das macht die Sache auch nicht wirklich übersichtlicher. 


Wenn du damit einverstanden bist füre ich beide Themen später zusammen.


----------



## Burkhard (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe-nachgehakt*

Liebe " Ratgeber" , ich  bedanke mich für die Ausführungen.Das habe ich jetzt  begriffen.  

Joachim,alles  klar jetzt. Kannst Du gern  zusammenfügen.  

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## Burkhard (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Liebe Teichfreunde,
nun ist es soweit.Ich habe die Grasnarbe entfernt und das Teichprofil ganz grob
angelegt. Im Bereich der roten Linie soll die Uferwallkuppe angelegt werden. Sie soll  ca. 30 cm breite im oberen Bereich haben. Ich möchte sie mit dem gelben Sand (Aushub) im Hintergrund aufbauen.Er ist sehr fein  und soll als Magerbeton mischung im Verhältnis 1 : 6 aufbereitet werden. 
Hat schon jemand solch feinen Sand verwendet ?
2 te Frage: Würdet ihr die Uferwallkuppe auf dem festen Mutterboden errichten,oder liebe eine Art "Fundament"  von 10 cm Tiefe anfertigen ?
Würde mich über Euer Spezialwissen sehr freuen.
Herzlichen Gruß ,Teichlehrling Burkhard.


----------



## Stefan_375 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo,

weil wir gerade bei der Teichsanierung sind (naja, eher schon eine Neuanlage unter Beibehaltung der tiefen Bereiche der vorhandenen Grube) sind und Platz genug haben, um an 2 Seiten des Teiches Uferwall und -graben anzulegen, schließe ich mich Burkhards Frage mal an...

Die Empfehlung von StefanS in den Fachbeiträgen hier und das, was Annett von NG zitiert hat, liegt bei "wenigen cm". Andererseits finde ich im NG-Prospekt und Herrn Joreks "Teichbuch" einige Fotos von Uferwällen, die IMHO _deutlich_ höher sind.

Daher die Frage: was spricht dagegen, beim Uferfall eine "Höhenreserve" einzubauen, falls der Wall stellenweise doch mal um ein paar cm sacken sollte? (Ich weiss, wenn das passiert, ist es ein Baufehler. Aber solche Fehler bemerkt man ja nun meist erst, wenn's zu spät ist.) Viele Feuchtzonenpflanzen wachsen doch bis 20 cm über Wasserspiegel. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei der Höhe die "Saugwirkung" von Teich zu Graben nicht mehr funktioniert ??? Das fände ich aber nicht so wild. Wir müssen hier (Brandenburg, nähe Berlin) den umliegenden Staudengarten im Sommer ohnehin regelmäßig wässern. Da kann der Ufergraben gleich mit versorgt werden.

Dass so ein hoher Wall von der Optik her nicht unbedingt schön ist, ist ein anderes Thema. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Annett (6. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Stefan.

Man kann den Uferwall wohl auch höher machen, aber wie Du schon selbst sagst - die Saugwirkung läßt nach.
Wenn Du ordentlich Lehm/Sand einarbeitest und auch noch eine dünne Schicht unter der Matte einbringst, kannst Du ihn sicher höher machen. Aber 20cm sind schon seeehr heftig!

@Burkhard 

Deine Frage is wohl irgendwie untergegangen.... wenn sowas passiert, ruhig nochmal nachhaken. 
Ich würde auf den normalen, festen Mutterboden gehen. Zum Mörteln aber schon Bausand nehmen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob Dein Sand dafür taugt - frag doch mal nen Maurer, ob er den nehmen würde.... das Zeug soll ja auch abbinden.
Gibt genug Sand, der nix taugt und bei uns "Karnickelsand" heißt.

Schade, dass sich bisher niemand anders dazu gemeldet hat.


----------



## Burkhard (7. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Moin Anett, ich habe den recht festen Mutterboden noch ein wenig  mehr abgetragen und etwas  Sand festgestampft.Darauf habe ich einen "Ringanker"
aus Estrichbeton und 5 cm hohen Mähfixsteinen gesetzt. Zusätzlich gabs  noch ein paar Feldsteine zur Verstärkung.Auf Uferwall  und Ufergraben habe ich verzichtet,weil ich die Uferpartie flach auslaufen lasen möchte. Den Aushub werde ich  nun um den Hochteich aufschütten . Hätte  nicht gedacht,daß  man soviel Estrichbeton  benötigt. Für die hier abgebildete Strecke habe ich 10 Säcke 
a 40 kg. verbaut.
Hier mal 3 Bilder von meiner Bauerei...... 

Lieben Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Annett (7. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Burkhard.

Das sieht schon interessant aus, aber wie soll das jetzt am Ende nochmal aussehen. 
Folie endet jetzt "rechts" vor den "Mähfixsteinen"?

Man kann sowohl den Ufergraben als auch den Teich zum Uferwall hin flach auslaufen lassen... die paar senkrechten Zentimeter Folie am Ende bekommt man schon zusammen. 

Es wird höchstens platzintensiver, wenn man alles flach auslaufen lassen will. 
Aber sooviel Platz wäre doch da gewesen.


----------



## Olli.P (7. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo,

die Frage hab ich vollkommen überlesen..... 



			
				Burkhard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte sie mit dem gelben Sand (Aushub) im Hintergrund aufbauen.Er ist sehr fein  und soll als Magerbeton mischung im Verhältnis 1 : 6 aufbereitet werden.
> Hat schon jemand solch feinen Sand verwendet ?



Zu dem feinen Sand kann ich nur Sagen:
Je feiner der Sand desto mehr Bindemittel ( Zement ) wird benötigt. Hierdurch sind aber auch eher Schwindrisse zu befürchten.

Deswegen ist ja auch der Betonkies so gemischtkörnig:smoki 

Und man legt da zusätzlich Bewährung rein 

Des weiteren darf der Zuschlag ( Sand ) nur ich glaube 10% an organischen Bestandteilen haben. Wir haben das mal in der Ausbildung in einem Ausschwemmtest durchgeführt. Einfach einen bestimmten Teil Sand in ein Gefäß Wasser dazu umrühren und dann Abwarten was sich alles an der Wasseroberfläche absetzt.

Wie das noch genau funzt 

Ist verdammt lang her das ich Steinversetzungstechniker gelernt hab....










Edit:
Burkhard, 
mach den tiefen Bereich noch größer, du wirst dich ansonsten in den A...h beißen wenn du das so lässt....


----------



## Burkhard (7. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

@ Anett, die Folie soll praktisch  1 cm über dem Rand der Mähfixsteine stehen und so steil wie möglich noch oben geführt werden.
Erst kommt Karnickeldraht  zur Wühlmausabwehr,welche mit Zement am Fuße der Umrandung befestigt wird.Dieser wird  mit etwas  Sand abgedeckt
Anschließend 500 er Flies und EPDM- Folie.Zuletzt folgt   eine Ufermatte,welche  zusätzlich  mit etwas Sand abgedeckt wird. 
Ein eigentlich geplanter Uferwall mit Ufergraben hätte sicher Unmengen Beton verbraucht. Ich benötige  für das laufende Vorhaben ,mindestens 30 Säcke Estrichbeton. Sicher gehts anders,aber jetzt muß ich den  "Bunker" zu Ende bauen.... .

@Olli.P...Zement und selber mischen ,hat sich erledigt. Ich nehme  für den Rand Estrichbeton.Das steckt schon die rechte Mische drinn.....
Das Loch werde ich größer  machen....Danke für den Rat.

Herzlichen Dank nochmal an Euch ......


----------



## Stefan_375 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Burkhard,



			
				Burkhard schrieb:
			
		

> Für die hier abgebildete Strecke habe ich 10 Säcke
> a 40 kg. verbaut.


Wenn ich das Bild richtig gesehen habe, ist das ja gerade mal knapp 1/3 der Teichumrandung ?! Kann ich kaum glauben, dass du das so fortführen willst - und über eine Tonne Zement in den Garten kippen? 



> Ein eigentlich geplanter Uferwall mit Ufergraben hätte sicher Unmengen Beton verbraucht.


Wieso? Wenn du nur die Kuppe mit der mageren Mischung machst, ist das doch nicht der Rede wert... Auf dem Bild unten siehst du unseren Teich heute nachmittag (die Befüllung dauert noch etwas - so ca. 30 cm fehlen noch bis zum endgültigen Wasserspiegel...). Soweit, wie der rote Strich ist, geht der Ufergraben um den Teich. Und weil ich für Beton nichts übrig habe, gibt es da überhaupt keinen. Die Kuppe des Walls hat statt dessen eine "Höhenreserve", so dass sie noch etwa 5 cm sacken kann, wenn sie möchte. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hi Stefan,

du, ich glaub der Burkhard hat da im Moment noch ein anderes kleines Problemchen ...


----------



## Burkhard (10. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

@ Stefan_ 375....ich gebs zu,war wohl alles  ein wenig übertrieben. Wollte ja nur einmal bauen. Jetzt  mauere ich den "Staudamm" zu Ende. 2/3  sind fertg und 28 Sack Zement haben ihre letzte Ruhe gefunden. Dabei wollte ich  nur eine Wasserstelle um __ Libellen zu fotografieren........ .

@Frank, ich werde wohl die 1,5 er  EPDM-Folie ,3cm auf der Mähfixplatte aufliegen lassen und eine  2 te Schicht drübersetzen.Was besseres ist mir einfach nicht eingefallen..... 

Herzlichen Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Stefan_375 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

Hallo Burkhard,



			
				Burkhard schrieb:
			
		

> @ ein wenig übertrieben. Wollte ja nur einmal bauen.


Ist ja deine Sache, was du auf deinem Grundstück tust. Nix für ungut...

Mir ist erst später aufgefallen, warum ich beim Thema Beton etwas empfindlich bin: weil die Vorbesitzer unseres Grundstücks auch Verfechter des "soliden" Bauens waren. Selbst im Garten. 

Abgesehen davon, dass zig Sack Zement im Baumarkt nicht gerade billig sind... stell' dir vor, du bist in 10 Jahren völlig anders drauf als heute und willst den Teich nicht mehr haben. Dann hast du ein aufwändiges (Vorschlag- oder Presslufthammer?) und teures Entsorgungsproblem. Eine Tonne Beton wieder wegzukriegen, ist mindestens so aufwändig, wie sie zu giessen. Mussten wir erfahren, als wir uns hier daran machten, Garten und Wiese von Bauschutt zu beräumen :-(

Ansonsten ist es vielleicht auch eine Frage, wie man an so einen Bau herangeht. Du bist, wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschaue, wohl eher jemand der schon "trocken durchplant". Sowas kann ich nicht. Deswegen haben wir das Profil erstmal grob angelegt, auch im Uferbereich so bis +- 10 cm, und dann Vlies und Folie verlegt und den Teich probeweise befüllt. Folie mit großzügigem Überstand gekauft, damit noch reichlich Spielraum bleibt. Dann das Ganze mit Weizenbier und Zigarette in den Händen ausgiebig betrachtet, wirken lassen, sacken lassen, ein paarmal drüber schlafen... Dann wieder Wasser abgepumpt und nachgearbeitet. Dann wieder...

Allerdings können wir solche Probebefüllungen locker endlos machen. Weil wir einen eigenen Trinkwasserbrunnen haben und uns der m³ Wasser nicht mehr kostet als den Strom für die Pumpe. Wenn wir dafür 5 EUR/m³ zahlen müßten, hätten wir das Experimentieren auch stark eingeschränkt :-/

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Burkhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Uferwallkuppe*

@ Stefan-375, herzlichen Dank  für Deinen Bericht,lese ich  mir immer gerne durch.Ich bin momentan eh auf dem Betontrip....Garagenbau und starke Fundamente  für  mein Kaminholzlager,haben mich warmlaufen lassen.......
Obwohl,mir reicht die Sackschlepperei schon langsam. Das Grundstück gehört mir und kein Vermieter redet  dazwischen.Ich habe den Rand fast fertig und 3 Wasserzonen grob modelliert.Flach,Seicht und Tiefwasserzone also. Der Rest wird mit Sand  und  500 er  Vlies ausgepolstert.Achso ,Wasser beziehe  ich über eine seperate Wasseruhr für den Garten. Da brauche ich keine Abwassergebühr  bezahlen.......so kostet  der  m³  , 36 cent ! Eine erfreuliche Sache.Da ich noch  nie einen Folienteich gebaut habe,ist  mir die Idee mit dem teilweise höhergelegtem Teich gekommen. Hatte das auch vorher mal diskutiert .Entweder grabe ich  mich  in den Hang oder ich baue das Ganze in die Höhe.Ich mußte doch feststellen,daß Theorie und Praxis wieder  mal unterschiedlich  ausgefallen sind.Nun ist das Ding auf dem Weg und  muß zu Ende  gebracht werden....:? 
Bin selber ordentlich gespannt,wie es mit den Pflanzen mal ausschaut.... 
Bin aber guter Hoffnung.

Viele Grüße , Burkhard


----------

